# Family moving to Spain for one year



## nmgesq (Mar 26, 2012)

My husband and I have decided to move to Spain for one year with our family. We want our children to experience life in another country. We chose Spain because I am bilingual and we want to live in country where at least one of us will be able to communicate effectively with the locals. Our children are 2 and 4 years old. We do not plan on moving for another year and a half. We are just beginning to do research and would appreciate any feedback on the various regions and perhaps the best areas to consider. We do not want a touristy area. We would prefer an area where our children (and my husband) can learn the language. We also would like access to airports. etc so that we can travel throughout Europe during the year that we are there. We would like an area where I could perhaps teach English while we are there. I am looking into certification.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nmgesq said:


> My husband and I have decided to move to Spain for one year with our family. We want our children to experience life in another country. We chose Spain because I am bilingual and we want to live in country where at least one of us will be able to communicate effectively with the locals. Our children are 2 and 4 years old. We do not plan on moving for another year and a half. We are just beginning to do research and would appreciate any feedback on the various regions and perhaps the best areas to consider. We do not want a touristy area. We would prefer an area where our children (and my husband) can learn the language. We also would like access to airports. etc so that we can travel throughout Europe during the year that we are there. We would like an area where I could perhaps teach English while we are there. I am looking into certification.


:welcome:

the first thing you need to do is look at what kind of resident visa you can obtain - without one you can only stay in Spain for up to 90 days

Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration


----------



## nmgesq (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply ......what about Salamenca?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nmgesq said:


> Thanks for your reply ......what about Salamenca?


I don't know Salamanca, sorry


what about the visa?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As Xabiachica has said, sort the visa first.


----------

